# TOSA, my 14 month black Lion:)



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

My TOSA is now a teenager, and is growing into a handsome BRT


----------



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

He is very handsome but gotta ask...can he see thru there, lol.


----------



## bernadettelevis (Feb 2, 2011)

beautiful dog! I love the first pic!!!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

He's looking darn good!!!


----------



## KlaMarie (Dec 30, 2010)

Handsome boy!!!!


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Beautiful-- and he looks so happy


----------



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

frogdog said:


> He is very handsome but gotta ask...can he see thru there, lol.


Yes he can,lol. He doesn´t like when we try to push his eyebrows backwards.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

He's gorgeous


----------



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

Thank you all!


----------

